# Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)



## Medcha (2. November 2012)

*Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Ich habe einen schönen Artikel auf n-tv.de gefunden: Unternehmenskritik als Blasphemie: Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre - n-tv.de

Es geht um eine Wissenschaftlerin, die meint, dass Apple die Eigenschaften einer Religion erfülle. Da ist sie nicht die Einzige. Kein Wunder, man muss schon sehr weit weg von der Realität sein, dass nicht zu erkennen. Aber interessant, dass sich damit auch auf wissenschaftlicher Ebene befasst wird.

Am interessantesten finde ich den Teil mit der emotionalen Bindung und der mangelnden Kritikfähigkeit der Gläubigen. Dieses Forum ist ja schon mal ein lebender Beweis dafür. Wann immer man Apple kritisiert, fühlen sich die Applejünger persönlich angegriffen. Das habe ich bei Diskussionen mit gläubigen Christen oder Moslems auch schon x mal erlebt. Gewisse emotionale Bilder werden immer wieder in das Gehirn "reingeprügelt" über den Weg der Werbung - in der Religion über die Predigt. Kritik wird entweder ganz plump ignoriert oder eben fast blasphemisch gesehen. Und alles nur um trendy zu sein und um dazu zu gehören.

Bin richtig froh zu beobachten, dass die Kinder an meiner Schule nicht so Apple-geil sind. Zwar gibt es sie dort auch, aber es Kinder. Ich bleibe dabei, in der Region zwischen 50%-80% liegt der Anteil der über 30-jährigen Applenutzer, die keinen Schimmer von der ganzen Sache haben. Gemeint ist sowohl die Firmenpolitik als auch die Technik.

Zu dem schon peinlichen Verhalten mancher US-Journalisten bei der Bewertung der Appleprodukte habe ich einen amüsanten Artikel auf Fudzilla gelesen. Apple reviews become entertainment

Ich kann es auf einen Nenner bringen: erwachsene Menschen, die voller Freude ihr Ipad oder Iphone "präsentieren" wirken im Gegensatz zu erwachsenen Menschen, die eines der anderen Produkte gewählt haben, häufig irgendwie etwas, ich sag es mal ganz positiv, _unwissender_. Und bisher hat es sich leider auch immer bestätigt. Von den seltsamen Menschen, die vor den  Apple-Kathedralen schlafen, reden wir lieber erst gar nicht. In Hamburg sagt man dazu nur: "Ochsenzoll, Haus 16" (Das ist ein Krankenhaus und Haus 16 eine bestimmte Abteilung). 

Ich will niemanden zu nahe treten, aber jeder ist halt für sein Handeln verantwortlich. Und wer sich nicht interessiert für die eigentliche Sache des Smartphones(technische Möglichkeiten für den einzelnen User), sondern lieber Apps ohne Ende runterladen will, sollte halt Apple kaufen. Da ist er auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt. Das soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass alle Android User vernünftig sind und nicht genauso blind n Smartphone kaufen. Kenne kaum jemanden(Android oder IOS), der sein Smartphone richtig nutzt bzw. nutzen kann. Die meisten blödeln mit albernen Apps rum. Aber es wirkt 1000x sympathischer wenns aufm HTC oder LG gemacht wird - und eben auch etwas ...  Und die Appleprodukte sind ja auch gut-sehr gut. Aber erklärt das den Rest nicht...

Mal sehen, wie weit dieser Wahnsinn noch geht. Knete-technisch gehts den deutschen auf jeden Fall wunderbar. Egal was mit der Wirtschaft, den Reallöhnen oder dem Bankensystem nicht stimmt, für Unsinn ist immer Kohle da!


----------



## derP4computer (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



> Am interessantesten finde ich den Teil mit der emotionalen Bindung und der *mangelnden Kritikfähigkeit* der Gläubigen.


1.)* Mangelnde Kritikfähigkeit *habe ich ebenfalls/auch festgestellt. 
2.) Allerdings habe ich auch Menschen in meiner Umwelt, die ein iPhone deswegen besitzen/brauchen ............ weil *man* es von ihnen erwartet.  
3.) "*Man*" sind gewöhnlich Patienten/Klienten/Jünger welche zu Punkt 1.) gehören.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Die selben Dinge sieht man überall wo es Fans gibt, weiß jetzt nicht warum es bei Apple anders ist?


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Kritik an Apple würde sicher besser aufgenommen werden, wenn es sich meistens um Kritik handeln würde, aber die Meisten schaffen es nur beleidigend zu sein und ich denke nicht, dass der Großteil der Samsung Kunden über deren Verbrechen Firmenpolitik Bescheid weiß, also sollte man nicht ständig nur eine Gruppe an den Pranger stellen, denn gerade bei Samsung ist die nächste Religion gegründet worden. 

Ansonsten ist der Startpost noch "relativ" neutral geschrieben, obwohl das Ziel des Threads dann doch eher in eine bestimmte Richtung geht.


----------



## Hideout (3. November 2012)

Und ich lese nur noch von den "Verbrechen" die Samsung begangen hat. Ist wohl die "neutrale" Antwort wenn Apple mal wieder von jemandem schlecht gemacht wird. Ich fand übrigens die "Entschuldigung" auf Apples Homepage sehr kindisch und unseriös. Einer Firma wie Apple eigentlich nicht würdig, aber naja ich nenne es mal eine tolle Selbstdarstellung dieses Affen Zirkus.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Es gibt Leute, die schlafen vor Geschäften um eine Wii U am Release-Tag zu ergattern. Es gibt Leute, die reisen zu jedem Spiel ihrer Fußball-Mannschaft, egal ob es die "Beste" ist, oder nicht. Es gibt Leute die Reisen zu jedem Formel 1 Rennen um "ihre" Stars zu sehen. Es gibt Leute die Reisen ihrem/ihrer Lieblingssänger/-sängerin/-band hinterher um sie live zu sehen und stehen Stunden (manchmal auch Tage) vorher vor der Halle oder dem Stadion um "front of stage" zu stehen.

Wenn der 1.FC Köln ein Heimspiel hat und die Südtribüne "Viva Colonia" anstimmt, dann ist das jedes mal Gänsehaut pur. Aber die Leute die dort stehen sind alles "Verrückte". Die lieben ihren FC und gehen mit dem Verein durch dick und dünn. Sie treffen sich schon Stunden vor dem Spiel in Kneipen oder vor dem Stadion um sich einzustimmen. Unterstellt man diesen Leuten religiöse Tendenzen und wird Kritik als Blasphemie bezeichnet? Nein, das ist normal und wird akzeptiert.

Es gibt Leute, die kaufen AMD-CPUs, weil sie AMD "sympathischer" finden, Leute bei denen wandern nur Nvidia Grakas in den Rechner, weil Nvidia "ihre" Marke ist. Viele schwören auf Samsung-Handys, andere auf HTC. All das ist hier im Forum zu beobachten.

Und was haben alle diese Leute gemeinsam? Genau wie Apple Käufer hören sie es nicht gerne wenn "ihre" Sachen kritisiert werden. Das tut niemand.

Steckt mal 100 Anhänger vom 1.FC Köln und 100 von Borussia Mönchengladbach in einen Raum und wartet ab was passiert. Oder von Schalke und Dortmund. Oder vom HSV und St. Pauli. Oder von...
Denkt ihr da entsteht eine sachliche, gesittete Diskussion? Mitnichten. Es wird emotional hoch hergehen und keiner wird nachgeben.
Genau so ist es auch hier im Forum wenn beispielsweise Apple-User mit Samsung-Usern diskutieren. Jeder mag dann für sich genommen recht haben, aber niemand, auch nicht die Samsung-User, werden von ihren Standpunkten abweichen. Hat denn eine Gruppe "rechter" als die andere? Nö. Aber es wird, wie jetzt auch hier, gerne so getan als ob. Wenn Samsung-User "ihre" Geräte verteidigen ist alles ok. Da sagt niemand etwas drüber. Verteidigen Apple-User "ihre" Geräte, kommen solche Argumente wie im Start-Post und dem Artikel, obwohl die Anderen kein Stück besser sind. Es ist hier im Forum halt "schick" über alles was mit Apple zu tun hat herzuziehen. Einige User tun sich dabei dann ganz besonders hervor, wenn es darum geht Apple-User zu verunglimpfen und zu provozieren. Ich will aber jetzt keine Namen nennen.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mit vielen Usern mit denen ich häufiger bei diesen Themen aneinander hing meinen Frieden geschlossen. Da gibt es keine Anfeindungen mehr, was ich als sehr angenehm empfinde, weil von beiden Seiten aus einfach nur noch sachlich diskutiert wird.
Und aus diesem Grund finde ich diesen Thread extrem sinnlos. Es gibt genügend Leute hier im Forum, mit denen man vernünftig über Apple diskutieren kann. Die "Anderen" auf *beiden* Seiten, mit denen das nicht möglich ist ignoriert man am besten, die es ja aber wie schon erwähnt, auch bei CPU und GPU Themen gibt, nicht nur in Apple-Threads.

Und aus all diesen Gründen ist dieser pseudo-wissenschaftliche Bericht schwachsinnige und billige Klickhascherei und Stimmungsmache, denn er ließe sich genau so in dieser Form auf so viele Dinge ummünzen, dass eigentlich 99% der Menschheit Schwachmaten seine müssten!


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Die selben Dinge sieht man überall wo es Fans gibt, weiß jetzt nicht warum es bei Apple anders ist?


 
Wie wahr wie wahr....

@Cook, Super Beitrag! 100% stimme ich zu!


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



Hideout schrieb:


> Und ich lese nur noch von den "Verbrechen" die Samsung begangen hat. Ist wohl die "neutrale" Antwort wenn Apple mal wieder von jemandem schlecht gemacht wird. Ich fand übrigens die "Entschuldigung" auf Apples Homepage sehr kindisch und unseriös. Einer Firma wie Apple eigentlich nicht würdig, aber naja ich nenne es mal eine tolle Selbstdarstellung dieses Affen Zirkus.


Das war ein vergleichendes Beispiel, aber wie schon erwähnt können manche eben nicht mit Kritik umgehen und müssen beleidigend werden.


----------



## hydro (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



> emotionalen Bindung und der mangelnden Kritikfähigkeit der Gläubigen.


Meistens ist es eben keine Kritik am Produkt oder an Apple selbst. Sondern am User wie blöd er doch sein muss Apple zu kaufen.
Apple selbst geht in der Tat super mit Kritik um, als ich mich über mein MacBook beschwert habe wurde ich in 1. Instanz als Verursacher beschuldigt und in 2. Instanz wurde ich ignoriert. /Ironie



> Ich bleibe dabei, in der Region zwischen 50%-80% liegt der Anteil der über 30-jährigen Applenutzer, die keinen Schimmer von der ganzen Sache haben.



Müssen sie das denn? Ich meine nur weil jemand nicht wirklich technikvertraut ist darf er doch ein gutes Smartphone nutzen. Denn gerade die mit wenig Sachverstand nutzen Apple wegen der Einfachheit oftmals lieber. (Soll aber auch welche geben, die nichtmal mit Apple klar komme)
Ich meine nicht jeder der einen Porsche fährt kann damit richtig umgehen...



> Knete-technisch gehts den deutschen auf jeden Fall wunderbar.


Aus jeden Fall.


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Hatte damals in der Meisterschule meinen Apple auch mit und war dort der einzige Apple Mac Book User. Konte mir auch einiges anhören. Das interessante war nur das dieses gehetze immer nur in Richtung Apple als solches ging... Da wurde sich gar nicht für das Mac Book interessiert, da wurde direkt blöd gequatscht und vor allem nachgequatscht. Aber ihr müsst nicht meinen da hätte mal einer gefragt. ob er sich z.b. mal das OS ansehen kann oder das mal einer gefragt hat wo sind die Unterschiede zu einem Win PC oder Ähnliches... Es wurde nur gehetzt und gemeckert.


----------



## norse (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



orca113 schrieb:


> Hatte damals in der Meisterschule meinen Apple auch mit und war dort der einzige Apple Mac Book User. Konte mir auch einiges anhören. Das interessante war nur das dieses gehetze immer nur in Richtung Apple als solches ging... Da wurde sich gar nicht für das Mac Book interessiert, da wurde direkt blöd gequatscht und vor allem nachgequatscht. Aber ihr müsst nicht meinen da hätte mal einer gefragt. ob er sich z.b. mal das OS ansehen kann oder das mal einer gefragt hat wo sind die Unterschiede zu einem Win PC oder Ähnliches... Es wurde nur gehetzt und gemeckert.


 
bestätige ich so als IT-azubi. keiner von denen hat Erfahrung mit Apple Geräten, aber aller hassen sie und lästern oft wie schlecht diese doch seien, absolut geil  aber es gibt halt auch das gegenteil. Die Apple Fan Boys..aber das gibt es überall und ich finde, das ganze hällt das Thema doch recht interessant!


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Ja es ist in der tat so. Ich selbst bin von den Sachen von Apple überzeugt. Das Gilt für mich für Mac Book und eben iPhone. Diese beiden Geräte besitze ich (neben einem kleinen iPod) und bin absolut zufrieden mit ihnen.Sie sind für meine Zwecke Top, das Design, die Leistung und die Qualität haben mir zugesagt. Um das herauszufinden habe ich sie in einem Apple Shop getestet. So überzeugt und gekauft. Feierabend. Genauso gibts bei denen Produkte die mir gar nicht zu sagen und zu dem Preis schon gar nicht. Beispiel iPad.

So habe ich aber auch meine Gründe gegen Produkte von Samsung, Acer,M$ oder was weiß ich zu sein. Deshalb gehe ich nicht hin z.b. in nen Android Thread oder was weiß ich und verbreite erstmal dort meine negative Meinung über dieses Produkt,OS oder was auch immer dort Gegenstand des Threads ist. Aber auch mir ist so wie Cook aufgefallen das hier im Forum extrem gegen Apple gewettert wird. Es kommt einem bald so vor als sei es in der tat schick perse erstmal was gegen den Konzern Apple zu sagen.
Bei Spielekonsolen das gleiche. Ist denn der Weg der Koexistenz (wie in meiner Sig) sooo schwer?


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. November 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Leute, die schlafen vor Geschäften um eine Wii U am Release-Tag zu ergattern. Es gibt Leute, die reisen zu jedem Spiel ihrer Fußball-Mannschaft, egal ob es die "Beste" ist, oder nicht. Es gibt Leute die Reisen zu jedem Formel 1 Rennen um "ihre" Stars zu sehen. Es gibt Leute die Reisen ihrem/ihrer Lieblingssänger/-sängerin/-band hinterher um sie live zu sehen und stehen Stunden (manchmal auch Tage) vorher vor der Halle oder dem Stadion um "front of stage" zu stehen.
> 
> Wenn der 1.FC Köln ein Heimspiel hat und die Südtribüne "Viva Colonia" anstimmt, dann ist das jedes mal Gänsehaut pur. Aber die Leute die dort stehen sind alles "Verrückte". Die lieben ihren FC und gehen mit dem Verein durch dick und dünn. Sie treffen sich schon Stunden vor dem Spiel in Kneipen oder vor dem Stadion um sich einzustimmen. Unterstellt man diesen Leuten religiöse Tendenzen und wird Kritik als Blasphemie bezeichnet? Nein, das ist normal und wird akzeptiert.
> 
> ...



Super Post.  
Sehe ich auch so. 

(Wie kann man mit der App "Gefällt mir" klicken?)


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Keine Ahnung das habe ich mich heute Morgen auch gefragt  habe es eben zu hause am "Mac Book" gemacht


----------



## Superwip (4. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Schwachsinn.

Apple ist keine Religion.

Es gibt einen Haufen verblödeter Apple Fanboys aber deswegen ist Apple noch lange keine Religion.


----------



## ile (4. November 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=598510"/>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, Steve Jobs hat es extra darauf abgesehen, möglichst religiös aufzutreten und anzukommen, du behauptest gerade, er hätte damit keinen Erfolg gehabt...


----------



## alex2210 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

hööööööh ISCH BIN APPLEJÜNGER XD  haha nein spaß  etwas apple angetan bin ich aber schon...  
Es wird teils wirklich übertrieben, ich denke ein paar übertreiben das ganze einfach .....am ende ist ja immer noch ein Rechner o.O (mit übertreuerten Preisen und 1 Jahr Garantie usw.) aber kaufen tu ichs trotzdem


----------



## AeroX (4. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Ich denke auch das es manche übertreiben. Alex2210 hat da schon Recht, es sind am ende nur Rechner bzw. Mp3-player etc.


----------



## McClaine (4. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Nabend,

wenn man genau überlegt zielt ja die Strategie von Apple darauf ab, dem User das Gefühl von Sicherheit und ein "Mein" Gefühl zu verkaufen. 
Das macht Apple mit Werbung, ihren teilweise maßlos übertriebenen Vorstellungen und einfach damit "anders" als andere zu sein. Dieses "i" im Phone, macht das ich aus, "think different" man kauft im Prinzip ein stinknormales Phone, aber es ist eben anders und besonders^^. Nur zu blöd das gefühlte 1Milliarde iPhones sich am Erdball umherbewegt, aber ok, wenns einem nichts ausmacht warum nicht.

Durchs Design und Marketing dessen, was sich Jobs vorgestellt hat, wurde Apple extrem erfolgreich, zugegebenermaßen zu Recht.
Ähnlich wie Facebook, versteht es Apple sich zu verkaufen und ein Gefühl zu geben, sicher und anders zu sein. Jeder normale Mensch sollte das aber merken und der TE bezieht sich anscheinend nur auf die Extremfälle.
- Die es aber übrigens bei jeder Marke gibt, da Apple aber weit verbreitet ist, wird sich dieses Phänomen wohl eher kristallisieren.

Samsung baut gute, technisch fortschrittliche Geräte, Android entwickelt sich stetig weiter und verbessert sich - Apple hat wegweisende Desings und Touchhandling usw entwickelt, auf einem einfachen, aber sehr sauberen und stabil laufenden OS und das aus einer Hand.
Insgesamt würde ich daher sagen, kombinieren die großen Hersteller indirekt Optik und Haptik, haben aber auch ihre Stärken und Schwächen. Im Moment nutze ich das Note 2, was einfach genial ist und ich ehrlich sagen muss: mit dem 5er iPhone hat sich Apple eher zurück als vorwärts bewegt, auch wenn die Produkte sich trotzdem wie warme Semmeln verkaufen - meiner Meinung nach...

Was dem Kunden zusagt, sollte er selber entscheiden. Preis hin oder her, wenn der Kunde bereit ist, für nen 16Gb grösseren Flash Speicher hundert Eur+ mehr zu zahlen, kann er das von mir aus gerne tun 

Und deshalb auch meine Meinung: bitte nicht wieder einen unnötigen Krieg lostrampeln, wenn es Apple Jünger gibt, sind Samsung Jünger nicht weit - bringt also ausser Stress rein garnichts 
"Beide Lager" vertreten andere Philosophien, haben Vor-und Nachteile, die schon sooft durchgekkaut wurden, das mir die Stirnfalten hochgehen wenn ich den Startpost les 

MfG


----------



## hydro (5. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Ein richtig flüssiges Android-Gerät, im Mantel und der Bedienbarkeit/Einfachheit des iPhone 5 zu Samsung-Preisen, das wär' was.


----------



## Iceananas (5. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



hydro schrieb:


> Ein richtig flüssiges Android-Gerät, im Mantel und der Bedienbarkeit/Einfachheit des iPhone 5 zu Samsung-Preisen, das wär' was.


 
Dann guck mal nach MIUI


----------



## boyka (7. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



alex2210 schrieb:


> hööööööh ISCH BIN APPLEJÜNGER XD  haha nein spaß  etwas apple angetan bin ich aber schon...
> Es wird teils wirklich übertrieben, ich denke ein paar übertreiben das  ganze einfach .....am ende ist ja immer noch ein Rechner o.O (mit  übertreuerten Preisen und 1 Jahr Garantie usw.) aber kaufen tu ichs  trotzdem



naja was heist teuer? Apple ist eigendständig.
google holt sich das fehlende geld von der werbung zurück. nach dem sie die daten (persönliche daten) ja an den 3 weiterverkauft haben.

ach wie lang wars her als mann über google herzog.


----------



## ile (7. November 2012)

boyka schrieb:
			
		

> naja was heist teuer? Apple ist eigendständig.
> google holt sich das fehlende geld von der werbung zurück. nach dem sie die daten (persönliche daten) ja an den 3 weiterverkauft haben.
> 
> ach wie lang wars her als mann über google herzog.



Google verkauft keine Daten, das ist deren größtes Kapital. Das geheim zu halten, ist überlebenswichtig für Google. Denn Google verdient am NUTZEN/AUSWERTEN der Daten.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und aus all diesen Gründen ist dieser pseudo-wissenschaftliche Bericht schwachsinnige und billige Klickhascherei und Stimmungsmache, denn er ließe sich genau so in dieser Form auf so viele Dinge ummünzen, dass eigentlich 99% der Menschheit Schwachmaten seine müssten!


 

Indirekt hast du die These der wissenschaftler bestens bestätigt: Wer etwas gegen Apple sagt, wird niedergemacht. 


Wer hier kennt den Chef von Samsung, ohne Wikipedia zu bemühen? Ich  wette, selbst 99% der Hardware-Nerds in diesem Forum wissen das nicht.

Steve  Jobs kennt / kannte praktisch jeder, den man auf der Straße anspricht.  Insbesondere Apple-Fans waren doch regelrecht entzückt über jeden Pups den der Typ abgelassen hat. Und durch eben diesen Personenkult hat man meiner Meinung nach einfach eine gewisse  Schwelle übertreten. Dabei hat der Typ NICHTS gemacht, was die Welt auch nur ein kleines bisschen besser gemacht hätte. Er hat keine Stiftung gegründet, er hat keine bermerkenswert großen Summen Geld gespendet oder sonstwas. Und trotzdem legten Menschen nach seinem Tod weltweit Blumen vor den Mac-Stores ab.  Wenn das kein öffentlich gelebter Personenkult ist, was dann?


Wegen Apple vs. Samsung:
Ich sage mal, der qualitative  Unterschied zwischen Apple- und Samsung-Produkten geht imo gegen 0. Vom  Featureset aktueller Geräte her dürften die Unterschiede auch ehr gering  ausfallen. Bei keinem von beiden muss man auf etwas verzichten. Es gibt  also keinen faktischen Grund, das eine oder das andere zu bevorzugen.
Ich kann nur an den gesunden Menschenverstand appelieren, wenn ich sage: Kauft das, was günstiger ist! Wer nur wegen dem Namen den nahezu doppelten Preis bezahlt, ist einfach geistig (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken) von Natur aus anscheinend etwas weniger stark bevorteiligt worden zu sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Indirekt hast du die These der wissenschaftler bestens bestätigt: Wer etwas gegen Apple sagt, wird niedergemacht.



Eigentlich nicht, nein. Es wird nur gerne so ausgelegt.
Es wird gerne gesehen, wenn Apple niedergemacht wird. Es wird nicht gerne gesehen, wenn gegen das Niedermachen argumentiert wird.
Wird dagegen argumentiert, dann werden genau die Argumente wie im Artikel oder im Startpost gebracht.
Sage ich, ich mag Apple Produkte, dann bin ich F..boy, Fanatiker oder was weiß ich was. Sage ich Apple ist sch.... kriege ich 10 "Gefällt mir"-Klicks.


Das ist zugegebenermaßen überspitzt dargestellt, aber ich denke, der Kern meiner Aussage ist deutlich: 

Jedes Argument das ich hier bringe, kann man wenn man es möchte so auslegen wie im Artikel oder im Startpost, nur wird das weder meiner Einstellung, noch meiner Sicht der Dinge, noch meiner gesamten Argumentation aus meinem Post #6 gerecht.


----------



## kaepernickus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Wegen Apple vs. Samsung:
> Ich sage mal, der qualitative  Unterschied zwischen Apple- und Samsung-Produkten geht imo gegen 0. Vom  Featureset aktueller Geräte her dürften die Unterschiede auch ehr gering  ausfallen. Bei keinem von beiden muss man auf etwas verzichten. Es gibt  also keinen faktischen Grund, das eine oder das andere zu bevorzugen.
> Ich kann nur an den gesunden Menschenverstand appelieren, wenn ich sage: Kauft das, was günstiger ist! Wer nur wegen dem Namen den nahezu doppelten Preis bezahlt, ist einfach geistig (um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken) von Natur aus anscheinend etwas weniger stark bevorteiligt worden zu sein.


 

Sry aber... Ich nutze selber kein iPhone und Feature-seitig ist heute natürlich kein großer Unterschied mehr zwischen Android und iOS, aber bei Materialien und Fertigung sind 80% der Android-Geräte (und speziell Samsung) weit weg vom iPhone.

iPhone-Käufer generell als dumm abzustempeln ist sowieso falsch. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es bei vielen Käufern keine allzugroße Rolle spielt wenn es teurer ist?
Ich kenne viele (teils hochintelligente) Leute, welche iPhones nutzen weil es ihnen einfach mehr zusagt oder sie auch sonst Apple-Produkte verwenden.
Nicht jeder Ferrari-Käufer ist dumm, nur weil ein Nissan GTR o.ä. eine vergleichbare Leistung für weniger Geld bietet.


Zum Thema, ich würde es halt per se nicht auf Apple beschränken.
Firmen, Produkte, Sport-Mannschaften etc. ... lösen halt nunmal in unserer Kultur und Zeit Religionen ab.


----------



## Speed4Fun (8. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Man kann zu Apple ja stehen, wie man will. Deren Geschäftspolitik ist allerdings sehr agressiv und monopolostisch.

Als wär ich ein Hellseher, habe ich bereits vor einiger Zeit die Entwicklung von Apple vorhergesehen.

Wenn es interessiert, hier mein alter Beitrag.



Spoiler



Schwer zu bewerten ist Apfel eigentlich nicht.

Nachdem man Mitte der 90er fast pleite war, erfand man zu den aufkommenden MP3-Playern einfach einen kleinen LCD-Bildschirm mit einer kreisförmigen Steuerung dazu. Sehr innovativ und 100% eigene Apfel-Erfindungen. Noch nie hatte jemand einen LCD-Bildschirm gesehen, geschweige denn eine simple Steuerung wie an einem CD-Player. Sensationell, weil viel teurer als die Konkurrenz.

Nachdem man der medienmanipulierten Masse dies als den Stein der Weisen verkauft hatte, fing man an, den boomenden Handy-Markt ins Visier zu nehmen. Also erfand man schnell den LCD-Bildschirm nochmal neu und dazu noch eine 2-Finger Bedienung. Das Ganze versah man mit einem total innovativen GSM-Teil und steckte es in den alten MP3-Player. Fertig war das neue Hyper-Handy. Sensationell, weil viel teurer als die Konkurrenz.

Jetzt erfand man halbjährlich den LCD-Bildschirm nochmal neu, nannte ihn Retina, Angina und Jolina, taktete die CPU um 10% hoch, erfand das total innovative Gehäuse mit runden Ecken und stattete das Gerät auch noch mit der vorletzten UMTS-Technik aus. Sensationell, weil viel teurer als die Konkurrenz.

Die nächste Entwicklungsstufe war dann die Wiederbelebung der uralten Tablet-PC-Technik, die es ja erst seit etwa 15 Jahren gab. Nur kaufen wollte sie keiner, weil sie nicht von Apfel und nicht teuer genug war. Also erfand man den LCD-Bildschirm nochmal neu, nur etwas größer als im MP3-Player. Diesmal höchst innovativ sogar zentriert. Wahnsinn. Mitten im Gerät ein Bildschirm, sogar im innovativen 4:3 Retro-Format. Sensationell, weil viel teurer als die Konkurrenz.

Die wirkliche Innovation hinter all den Apfel-Statussymbolen aber war das Betriebssystem- und Softwarekonzept. Warum dem Benutzer eigentlich Entscheidungen überlassen, wenn man sie ihm abnehmen kann? Warum dem Benutzer aktuelle Technik mit Flash anbieten, wenn man alles auch so schön bunt in der abgeschotteten Apfel-Welt bekommen kann? Warum den Benutzer auf Musik oder Videos frei zugreifen lassen, wenn man ihm diese Bürde doch für kleines Geld abnehmen kann? Im Gegenzug für diese innovativen Dienstleistungen werden lediglich ein paar kleine Bewegungsdaten des Benutzers ausgewertet, um alles für den Kunden noch einfacher zu machen. 

Und als letzte Innovationsstufe bietet man dem Kunden sogar Generalamnestie an. Für kleines Geld werden sämtliche illegalen Kopien von Audio- oder Videomaterial im Apfel-Store gegen legale Kopien eingetauscht. Als Flatrate, unbegrenzt. Nicht etwa, dass ein Apfel-Benutzer jemals so etwas Illegales, wie das Kopieren von Musik und Videos, tun würde. Nein, das ist nur eine weitere technisch innovative Dienstleistung, die dem Benutzer das Denken vor seinem Handeln abnehmen soll. Exklusiv und sensationell.

Den aktuell letzten und bezüglich Innovation nicht mehr zu toppenden Wurf bereitet Apfel gerade vor. Man erfindet zur Zeit - wen würde es jetzt wundern - den LCD-Bildschirm nochmal neu. Etwas größer als bei Tablet und nennt das Ganze Apfel-Vision. Der Fernseher wird neu geboren. Kaum 60 Jahre alt, ist die Zeit doch reif für das Fernsehen der Zukunft. Mit höchstauflösendem Apfel Highest Definition AHD-Display in Angina-Pectoris-Technik. Und natürlich mit Mehrfinger-Mehrphasen-Antipasti-Bedienung. Mit höchst innovativem Apfel Single-Action-Programm auf allen Kanälen, das dem Benutzer auch die Programmwahl abnimmt. Externe Programm-Zuspielung erfolgt wie gewohnt aus dem Apfel-Store und über die Software Apfel-Tuner, welche dann in der nächsten Ausbaustufe sogar den internen Hardware Kabel- und Satelliten-Tuner softwaretechnisch ersetzt. Es wird nur noch eine innovative Verbindung zum Apfelnet geben, das bis dahin höchst innovativ das veraltete Internet abgelöst hat. Sensationell, weil nicht nur viel teurer als die Konkurrenz, sondern mittlerweile sogar ganz ohne Konkurrenz.

Auch die übernächste Evolutionsstufe ist bereits in Planung. Die Erde wird in Apfel umbenannt, die Form einem Apfels angepasst. Die Bewohner des Planeten Apfel gentechnisch höchst innovativ ohne vegetatives Nervensystem aber dafür mit Apfel-spezifischem Kaufreflex. Nur zu verwechseln mit der einzig neben dem Apfel auf dem Markt noch verbliebenen Obstsorte: der Hohlbirne.

Willkommen in der schönen neuen Apfel-Welt...


----------



## JimSim (8. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Eins muss man zu Apple halt schon sagen, und da kann man auch nicht widersprechen:
Apple macht Branchen übergreifend die mit Abstand stärkste auf Emotionen bezogene Werbung und generell öffentliche Darstellung ihrer Produkte. Oftmals wird von seiten Apples gar nicht versucht die technischen Vorteile darzustellen oder faktisch korrekt zu Berichten und zu werben, sondern es werden direkt die Emotionen der Kunden angesprochen. Die emotionale Verbindung der Kunden zu den "Lifestyle" Produkten von Apple ist damit im Schnitt auch bedeutend höher als bei anderen Marken. Auch dazu gab es ausreichend Untersuchungen... Dazu kommen dann Sachen wie der von GR-Thunderstorm genannte Personenkult um Steve Jobs. 

Bei vielen Kunden entsteht so halt eine irrational starke Emotionale-Bindung zu Apple. (Womit ich nicht sagen will, das es nicht auch tatsächlich Gründe existieren um Apple-Produkte bevorzugt zu kaufen.) Ob das nun reicht um als Sekte bezeichnet zu werden... weiß ich nicht. Es ist ja auch eine Strategie die so langsam von mehreren Firmen forciert wird. Auch Samsung hat ja schon beim S3 mit dem "inspired by nature" ( irgendwie sowas? ) ja schon in ne ähnliche Kerbe geschlagen, oder Microsoft bspw. mit ihrer IE10 Werbung.  Apple machts halt immer noch nen gutes Stück "besser", aber Sekte ist da schon nen bisschen hart...


----------



## Cook2211 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



JimSim schrieb:


> Apple macht Branchen übergreifend die mit Abstand stärkste auf Emotionen bezogene Werbung und generell öffentliche Darstellung ihrer Produkte. Oftmals wird von seiten Apples gar nicht versucht die technischen Vorteile darzustellen oder faktisch korrekt zu Berichten und zu werben, sondern es werden direkt die Emotionen der Kunden angesprochen. Die emotionale Verbindung der Kunden zu den "Lifestyle" Produkten von Apple ist damit im Schnitt auch bedeutend höher als bei anderen Marken.



In diesem Zusammenhang gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Bei Apple steht weit weniger die reine Technik im Vordergrund.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, nein. Es wird nur gerne so ausgelegt.
> Es wird gerne gesehen, wenn Apple niedergemacht wird. Es wird nicht gerne gesehen, wenn gegen das Niedermachen argumentiert wird.



Du hast in dem Abschlusswort jedoch nicht sachlich argumentiert sondern geflamed.  Ich denke nicht, dass du in dem wissenschaftlichen Bericht derartige Formulierungen findest, wie du sie selbst verwandt hast.



kaepernickus schrieb:


> iPhone-Käufer generell als dumm abzustempeln ist sowieso falsch. Schon  mal daran gedacht, dass es bei vielen Käufern keine allzugroße Rolle  spielt wenn es teurer ist?



Die Mehrheit der Apple-Käufer, die ich kenne, sind Studenten. 600+ € sind weit oberhalb des Einkommens, welches man durch einen gewöhnlichen Studentischen Nebenjob bekommen kann. Da kann es keinesfalls egal sein, wie viel man ausgibt und dennoch tut man es. 



kaepernickus schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele (teils hochintelligente) Leute, welche iPhones nutzen  weil es ihnen einfach mehr zusagt oder sie auch sonst Apple-Produkte  verwenden.



Das meine ich: Es gibt kein einziges richtiges Argument, weshalb man ein iPhone kaufen muss, nur weil man schon einen Mac oder iPod hat. Man kauft es nur, weil man eben Apple mag.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Du hast in dem Abschlusswort jedoch nicht sachlich argumentiert sondern geflamed.  Ich denke nicht, dass du in dem wissenschaftlichen Bericht derartige Formulierungen findest, wie du sie selbst verwandt hast.



Nope, das war kein Flame, das war scharfe Kritik an dem verlinkten Artikel, welcher mMn auf pseudo-wissenschaftlichen, _angeblichen_ "Fakten" beruht.
Außerdem bin ich kein Wissenschaftler, mein Post keine wissenschaftlich Abhandlung und das hier kein Wissenschaftliches Forum, von daher ist eine gewisses Maß an Polemik und Sarkasmus durchaus erlaubt.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Apple-Käufer, die ich kenne, sind Studenten. 600+ € sind weit oberhalb des Einkommens, welches man durch einen gewöhnlichen Studentischen Nebenjob bekommen kann. Da kann es keinesfalls egal sein, wie viel man ausgibt und dennoch tut man es.



Es gibt aber auch eine Welt außerhalb des Studiums, in der manche Menschen gerne bereit sind für ein Produkt das ihnen gefällt etwas mehr auszugeben.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Das meine ich: Es gibt kein einziges richtiges Argument, weshalb man ein iPhone kaufen muss, nur weil man schon einen Mac oder iPod hat. Man kauft es nur, weil man eben Apple mag.



Und was genau stört dich so daran? Ist doch vollkommen egal wer, warum, welches Produkt kauft.
Ich habe ein iPhone weil es mir gefällt und ein iPad weil es mir gefällt. Punkt, Aus, Ende.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein iPhone weil es mir gefällt und ein iPad weil es mir gefällt. Punkt, Aus, Ende.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Obwohl es für weniger Geld gleichwertige oder teilweise bessere Geräte gibt?  Das meine ich mit gesundem Menschenverstand.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*

Wenn sie gleichwertig wären, könnte man dann auch sämtliche gekauften Apps darauf verwenden.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. November 2012)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl es für weniger Geld gleichwertige oder teilweise bessere Geräte gibt?  Das meine ich mit gesundem Menschenverstand.



Du kauft doch auch kein dacia ohne Ausstattung sondern lieber den Audi, BMW oder Benz obwohl der Dacia doch genau das selbe kann, mich von A nach B zu bringen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Du kauft doch auch kein dacia ohne Ausstattung sondern lieber den Audi, BMW oder Benz obwohl der Dacia doch genau das selbe kann, mich von A nach B zu bringen.


 
Ich sprach von gleichwertigen Geräten. 

Angenommen irgendein Chinese baut einen Wagen, der sich nahezu genauso fährt wie ein 7er BMW (je nach Situation mal besser und mal schlechter), die gleiche Innenausstattung hat und auch sonst nahezu identisch ist (auch im Aussehen / Qualität / Verarbeitung, usw..). Der einzige Unterschied: Das Armaturenbrett hat eine andere Farbe und der Lochkreis für Felgen ist ein anderer, wodurch du nicht exakt die gleichen Felgen wie beim BMW verwenden kannst. Der Chinese kostet jedoch nur die Hälfte! Würdest du also ernsthaft zum BMW greifen, nur weil du gern dieses blau-weiße Emblen an der Motorhaube und am Heck haben möchtest oder weil du schlicht GLAUBST, dass du dich aus irgendeiner psychologischen Motivation heraus NUR in dem BMW wohlfühlen kannst? Z.B. weil man damit so schön prahlen kann oder was weiß ich...


----------



## Cook2211 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Obwohl es für weniger Geld gleichwertige oder teilweise bessere Geräte gibt?  Das meine ich mit gesundem Menschenverstand.


 
Jep. Ein Skoda kostet auch weniger als mein Golf. Trotzdem möchte ich trotz identischer Technik keinen haben wollen. Wenn du mir deswegen meinen gesunden Menschenverstand absprechen willst, dann mach das meinetwegen 



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Angenommen irgendein Chinese baut einen Wagen, der sich nahezu genauso fährt wie ein 7er BMW (je nach Situation mal besser und mal schlechter), die gleiche Innenausstattung hat und auch sonst nahezu identisch ist (auch im Aussehen / Qualität / Verarbeitung, usw..). Der einzige Unterschied: Das Armaturenbrett hat eine andere Farbe und der Lochkreis für Felgen ist ein anderer, wodurch du nicht exakt die gleichen Felgen wie beim BMW verwenden kannst. Der Chinese kostet jedoch nur die Hälfte! Würdest du also ernsthaft zum BMW greifen, nur weil du gern dieses blau-weiße Emblen an der Motorhaube und am Heck haben möchtest oder weil du schlicht GLAUBST, dass du dich aus irgendeiner psychologischen Motivation heraus NUR in dem BMW wohlfühlen kannst? Z.B. weil man damit so schön prahlen kann oder was weiß ich...



Diese Vergleiche hinken alle so dermaßen, dass es müßig ist darüber ein Wort zu verlieren


----------



## Malkav85 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich sprach von gleichwertigen Geräten.
> 
> Angenommen irgendein Chinese baut einen Wagen, der sich nahezu genauso fährt wie ein 7er BMW (je nach Situation mal besser und mal schlechter), die gleiche Innenausstattung hat und auch sonst nahezu identisch ist (auch im Aussehen / Qualität / Verarbeitung, usw..). Der einzige Unterschied: Das Armaturenbrett hat eine andere Farbe und der Lochkreis für Felgen ist ein anderer, wodurch du nicht exakt die gleichen Felgen wie beim BMW verwenden kannst. Der Chinese kostet jedoch nur die Hälfte! Würdest du also ernsthaft zum BMW greifen, nur weil du gern dieses blau-weiße Emblen an der Motorhaube und am Heck haben möchtest oder weil du schlicht GLAUBST, dass du dich aus irgendeiner psychologischen Motivation heraus NUR in dem BMW wohlfühlen kannst? Z.B. weil man damit so schön prahlen kann oder was weiß ich...


 
Auch wenn ich absolut kein Apple Fan bin, würde ich trotzdem bei deinem Vergleich das Markenprodukt nehmen. Wer weiß, was der andere für Materialien benutzt hat. Denn anders kann ich mir so manchen Preis nicht erklären. Auch, wenn in Asien die Arbeitskräfte unterbezahlt sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2012)

Bevor ich eine rein chinesische Firma unterstütze, würde ich mir sogar ein deutsches Auto kaufen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Apple: "Wenn Apple eine Sekte wäre" (n-tv.de)*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich sprach von gleichwertigen Geräten.
> Angenommen irgendein Chinese baut einen Wagen, der sich nahezu genauso fährt wie ein 7er BMW (je nach Situation mal besser und mal schlechter), die gleiche Innenausstattung hat und auch sonst nahezu identisch ist (auch im Aussehen / Qualität / Verarbeitung, usw..). Der einzige Unterschied: Das Armaturenbrett hat eine andere Farbe und der Lochkreis für Felgen ist ein anderer, wodurch du nicht exakt die gleichen Felgen wie beim BMW verwenden kannst. Der Chinese kostet jedoch nur die Hälfte! Würdest du also ernsthaft zum BMW greifen, nur weil du gern dieses blau-weiße Emblen an der Motorhaube und am Heck haben möchtest oder weil du schlicht GLAUBST, dass du dich aus irgendeiner psychologischen Motivation heraus NUR in dem BMW wohlfühlen kannst? Z.B. weil man damit so schön prahlen kann oder was weiß ich...



Das sind dann die Autos die bei einem Crash mit 50 aussehen als wär man mit 200 gegen nen Brückenpfeiler gefahren.
Nicht ohne Grund hat es noch keines der China-/Indienschleudern nach Europa geschafft oder auch nur eine Chance gahabt.
Da ist jeder Dacia 1000mal besser vorallem da zuerst Peugeot und mitlerweile Renault-Nissan die Zügel in den Händen hält.

Aber mal btt. denn ein Auto ist doch was viel viel Aufwändigeres wie son kleines Spielzeug namens Smartphone.
Ich freu mich schon auf mein Nexus4 das ich mir am Dienstag sofort bestellen werde


----------

